# DWA handling



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys n girls, i'v been keeping snakes for 6 years now, mostly rat snakes such as corns n tywanese beauty snakes, but i have also worked with some highly agressive ones such as kings, pines, gophers, bulls, and yellow rats etc, im not realy up to date with boids as iv only kept royals and now have a bci. But if i were thinking of becoming a dwal holder, what kind of snakes would you recomend to train with that are not venomus or venomus that are not on the dwal. 

I wont be geting a dwal, n if i do it'l be a long time off yet, im just realy intrested.

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

None can really prepare you for DWA species, but i found WC _Psammophis _sp. quite an eye-opener, with their readiness to bite, and unreal speed.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

for a beginner venomouse snake some would say the hog island and they dont come under dwa.... but its a debate I dont want to get into frankly...


I am sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon...: victory:


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Doesn't matter how fast or willing to bite the snake may be, at the back of your mind you will always know that it won't hurt/kill you if it gets you. You could "train" with a WC radiated ratsnake for years without it biting you, but it doesn't mean to say that the first "hot" you get won't or can't. Not all "hot" snakes want to bite your face off at every opportunity and not all will transmit that they are about to do just that. Learning to "read" the body language of a mangrove or a ratsnake won't tell you when a Gaboon is about to give you the good news, when it may be just the twitch of an eyeball or a sudden tensing of the body that gives you about 1/20 of a second warning.
In short, no snake can adequately prepare you for your first "true" venomous.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Doesn't matter how fast or willing to bite the snake may be, at the back of your mind you will always know that it won't hurt/kill you if it gets you. You could "train" with a WC radiated ratsnake for years without it biting you, but it doesn't mean to say that the first "hot" you get won't or can't. Not all "hot" snakes want to bite your face off at every opportunity and not all will transmit that they are about to do just that. Learning to "read" the body language of a mangrove or a ratsnake won't tell you when a Gaboon is about to give you the good news, when it may be just the twitch of an eyeball or a sudden tensing of the body that gives you about 1/20 of a second warning.
In short, no snake can adequately prepare you for your first "true" venomous.
__________________
I fully understand what your saying and it was a real eye opener for me, but if i were looking to get in to the hobby what advise would you give?

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

No snake will 'train' you. look for a mentor.


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

ok thanks,


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

Try handling your non venomous with hook sticks, shift boxes, clear restraining tubes and snake baggers (check out tongs.com). If you can handle a non-venomous safely and gently from more than its own body length away, that will give you a good idea how you SHOULD handle a hot (a bit impractical if your 'hot' happens to be 6m retic though!).


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

Mehelya said:


> Try handling your non venomous with hook sticks, shift boxes, clear restraining tubes and snake baggers (check out tongs.com). If you can handle a non-venomous safely and gently from more than its own body length away, that will give you a good idea how you SHOULD handle a hot (a bit impractical if your 'hot' happens to be 6m retic though!).


You can now get the restraining tubes here www.cornishcrispa.com . Used a set this week!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Good post....
I thought that thought a couple of years ago.......
The best thing you can do is go and find someone who keeps hots , maybe a pet shop or something, and talk to them about hots. Then find someone to show you their protocols on different species.....
Remember...... Your mentor is probably, mostly self taught..... FACT.......
I personally love_ Atheris_..... But I'm too (?????). to get them.....
And for the expense of the set up, there's a lot of _Morelia_ out there...... LOL


----------

